# Lotus soap mold



## candice19 (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get a Lotus flower soap mold, other than the Milky Way ones?


----------



## JuBean (Mar 30, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Silicone-Oriental-L ... dZViewItem

This one is a little expensive at 29.99 but it is silicone. It is very lovely!


----------

